# Merry Christmas



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I just wanted to say Merry Christmas SWOAPEies. Hope everyone gets everything they wanted. As if that is possible. Have a good and safe day folks.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

And a Merry christmas to you as well, Jim and the others. I have my family and friends. I already had what I wanted for christmas.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Agreed. I got everything i needed/wanted and then some.


----------



## NemoGirl (Sep 22, 2005)

Merry Christmas back to you Jim. 
And to everyone else as well. May happiness and serenity be
granted to all of you.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Merry Christmas to everyone! My mom gave me Takashi Amano's first book - very good read! I'll bring it to a meeting sometime.

Our power went out twice yesterday. 11:40am to about 3pm, then 4:30 to 5:30 or so.... Needless to say, our Christmas dinner couldn't be completely prepared.


----------

